# Bigbury on Sea - Wildcamping



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Anyone wild camped in the beach car park at this time of year / recently?

Hoping to stay there for a couple of nights next week.....sounds like the weather is going to be perfect for a good old fashion Devonshire Beach Holiday!

Any other suggestions in the area?

Thanks,

Timotei


----------

